# Inherited Fleishmann Locomotives



## joeF (Dec 4, 2007)

Please forgive me if I'm asking this question in the wrong place.

I just inherited 2 Fleishmann HO scale locomotives and are wondering what they might be worth.

They are both in the original boxes, even though the boxes are a little tattered. 

The first one is a locomotive with tender, Union Pacific with the number 1366 on the side

The second one is just the locomotive with the number 65014

These are pretty old and are from Germany when my dad was stationed there in the mid 1960's.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi JoeF, 

Welcome to the board! This is definitely the right place.

Do you have any pictures of the models?


----------



## joeF (Dec 4, 2007)

*Pics of locomotives*

Here are the pics....


----------



## joeF (Dec 4, 2007)

*More pics*

Here are more pics....


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Joe,

The black and red one looks like a Deutsche Bundesbahn (German railway) BR 65. Nice loco, right up my alley.

The other one looks like a Mikado I believe.

You could try search eBay for models like these in the Fleischmann category.

I might take a look later and see if I can find a similar on for you. But in a nutshell, I doubt they would be worth more than $50-60 each, also depends on the condition and if they run. I could be wrong though.

What are the numbers on the box? Might help tracking down the value a little easier.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice locomotives... TR is right, they don't do well except in collectors circles because few people want engines that are not at least digitally convertible, something old Fleischman cannot do. The technical advances in the hobby are leaving old school equipment in the dust bins of most hobby shops, making it a good market for guys like me who can appreciate them for what they are and are willing to do the work necessary to keep them running. Art imitates life in this hobby and the ready to run, easy to maintain,, minutely detailed is quickly pushing out the old stuff. I would enjoy them as a keepsake, if not, Ebay is your best bet to get the most you can for the pieces as they sit.


----------



## joeF (Dec 4, 2007)

No numbers on the box, just "Made in Western Germany"

I appreciate it guys....Thanks allot


Joe


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm, there may also be number printed on the under sides, but could be a long shot.


----------



## joeF (Dec 4, 2007)

I couldnt find any numbers on the underside either..


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I check eBay, found one auction with a loco similar to yours:

link

But it's really hard to tell since the photos are not very good. This auction seems to have some older more valuable pieces in it as well.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Inherited*

Can you call out the # of wheels? a 4-6-2 wojuld have 4 truck wheels up front, 6 drive wheels in the center, and 2 truck wheels in the rear. The more drive wheels, the more value on the loco. a 4-8-4 is very expensive.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Fleishman trains donated*

Try to call out the wheels. A 4-6-2 would be an engine with 4 truck floating wheel on the front, 6 drive wheels, and 2 truck wheels in the rear. The more drive wheels, the more the engine is worth. I have seen a 4-8-4 engine worth $250 to a collector.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*More Steam*

Those pictures are great! and you have the original boxes too.
Old Fleischmann is not too common on this side of the Great Pond.Now, with a global economy, times are changing.
I recently cleaned up a Feischmann for a friend. Corrosion was getting bad.It doesn't have an engine. Judge for yourself.I left one side of the tender original.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Joe,

Just stumbled on this old thread. I have the same Fleischmann "1366" 4-6-2. My understanding is that this is circa 1959 - 1962, built specifically for the US market. (Euro models had the black and red paint schemes.)

It wasn't until looking at photos of YOUR train that I "discovered" the "1366-67" tag on the front boiler cover of MY train! Go figure ...I gotta get a magnifying glass!

Regards,
TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is the picture. To display.
Nothing wrong with thread revival. I had forgotten about these pictures.
I use a 3/32 nut driver for the driver wheel nuts and had to make a wrench for the center wheel. I need to find that thread,











This is very similiar to the cast Mantua Locomotives I do not own these but have worked on them. You may want to look at their postings.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*Fleischmann HO 1366 Owner's Brochure*

T-Man,

Thanks! For your (and others) reference, attached are jpg scans of the original Owner's Brochure of the Fleischmann HO 1366-series locos. Not too detailed (no schematics, drawings), but note English comments on Page 2.


----------



## Helsboel (May 19, 2010)

Dear joeF.
Sorry for my late response, but I am a litle bit courius to hear what the outcome regarding the prices for the locomotive with 1366 on the side is.
I got one of my mum from my childhood the other day, and I remember that I was playing with it in middle of 1950.
I have search all over the internet and I ended up here. With the risk that you problaly is no longer registrated. 
Could you give me somthing that I can inverstergate futher on. It is maybe not a lot worth.
Thank you in advance.
/ Lars Helsboel
Denmark
Ps. You can reach me here: [email protected]. (the last two letters is dk)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lars,

I've seen them on occasion on ebay in the range of around $50 to $120 or so, depending on condition.

There may have been one with an original good condition box that was a bit higher in price.

TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought one on eBay a little over a year ago for $35 plus shipping.(yes, I sniped it) I had an anticipation after reading many articles about Fleischmann products and was disappointed in the engine's overall performance and detail. Even after "tweaking" it a bit, it didn't meet the expectations brought by the numerous reviews. Maybe I just got a lemon, but I'd never buy another.

Bob


----------



## cmoss (Aug 25, 2010)

*Newby question on Fleischmann 1366-67*

Hi there: I just signed up! My father bought me a train set with this loco (1366-67)around 1965. I brought it to the local train shop recently and they cleaned it a little with goo gone and got it running again. I read the post with the owner's brochure and it noted not to take the motor apart? I want to give it a good cleaning and lube, replace the brushes, new headlight. From the coversation it is not worth very much. Perhaps not even worth the trouble to restore... I'm new to this so any advice would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CMoss,

Any train is worth a little t.l.c. and fixing! My philosophy, anyway!

I just opened up my 1366 (for the first time). A pretty simple motor and setup, actually. If you're a little handy, and can manage dealing with small parts, I think you can service the motor pretty easily. Here's what you can do:

1. Remove front truck (pilot wheels) with one screw.

2. Remove rear truck with one screw. There's a little spring in the inner side of the screw, so make sure you don't loose that.

3. Remove the motor assembly by removing 2 screws: the one most forward, and the one in the rear that also serves as the coupler to the tender. Do NOT remove the screw that's just aft of the loco's main drive wheels.

4. Carefully remove the motor assembly. The steam chest and drive rods will all come out with it, so it's all sort of self-contained. You'll still have a wire attached to the headlight (mounted in the loco shell), so be careful with that.

5. Look at the rear part of the assembly ... that's the motor itself: Gearing on one side, and contact brushes and armature on the other.

6. Clean the gearing (Goo Gone works well), and apply a little grease (like lithium-based) or some light oil. (Personal preferences, here. I use grease.)

7. You'll see that the two contact brushes are housed in a pair of little "tin cans". Though I didn't do it on my loco, it looks like the pair of brushes are housed within a larger disc that's held in place by two screws. You can remove those to reveal the contact brushes. BE CAREFUL, THOUGH, IN DOING THIS ... I SUSPECT THAT THE BRUSHES ARE MOUNTED WITH SPRINGS, AND YOU DON'T WANT THOSE POPPING ACROSS THE FLOOR SOMEWHERE!

8. Clean the brushes and the copper face of the armature with Goo Gone and a Q-tip, or maybe a soft pencil eraser. If Q-tip, make sure you remove all left over cotton fibers.

9. It looks like the main electrical contacts are via spring plates on the front pair of drive wheels. Make sure they're making good contact with the wheels. I'd shy away from cleaning these ... some run-time around the track should accomplish that itself.

10. Reassemble in careful reverse order.

Hope that helps. Let me know how you make out.

TJ

EDITS TO THE ABOVE !!!

A. The wire goes to the smoke generator on the boiler stack, not the headlight. During reinstall, tuck this wire into a little notch on the top of the steam chest.

B. There are, in fact, 3 screws that hold the brush disc plate in place. To remove the 3rd screw, you will have to remove the frame screw that's located just aft of the main drive wheels. Doing this will free the whole motor itself (with gears), then you can access the brush plate disc. When you reinstall, make sure the forwardmost gear meshes OK with the drive wheel gear.

C. During reassembly, make sure the aftermost part of the motor frame gets tucked on the TOP of (or underneath, if you're looking at the loco from its bottom) the crossarm that runs between the cab shell.

D. Apply a tiny dab of grease to the gears along the sides of each drive wheel.


----------



## cmoss (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for the input - I'll give it a try. What is the plunger for on the bottom? thanks again.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

See EDITS to my post, above !!!

Re: plunger ... don't know. Smoke generator ???


----------



## livinfulltilt (Aug 18, 2010)

If it were me I think I would probably just make a display case for each of them and put them up. I may be slightly sentimental though. Just my .02

Great looking trains though!


----------

